# 60G Peacock only tank. Please help with first time setup



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello, I plan to take on my first attempt at a Peacock Cichlid tank. I already have the tank im really pre-searching everything before purchasing everything. I had questions on being future proof with just this tank and no upgrading tanks to bigger. So I want to make sure my filtration will not need upgrading with the fish grow older. I also have questions on stocking, I have done hours of research on pairing for aggression but I just want some experienced opinions to look at my plans so far. Please feel free to share your knowledge.

60 Gallon 48x12x24
Fluval 406 External Filter by Fluval
Wave Maker Pump
Fluval Biomax Bio Rings - 500 grams/17.63 ounces
Fluval Carbon, 100-gram Nylon Bags
New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula
2 x Aqueon Submersible Aquarium Heaters 300W
2 x CaribSea African Cichlid Mix Aquarium Substrate size: 20 Lb (for PH purposes)

Do I need anything more for tank setup purposes?
Do I need more filtration?
What do I need down the road for my filtration?

I've learned from research you'll have less of a problem with fighting if you find species that look differently so *** come up with these but was seeing what others you guys would add to my list.

1	Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)
2	Aulonocara "German Red"
3	"Sunshine Peacock" Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
4	Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)
5	"OB Peacock Hybrid"

Also how many Peacocks am I safe to have in the tank at adult age in a 60 Gallon?

Again, I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm also thinking about going with an Eheim Classic External Canister Filter 2215


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

1	Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)
2	Aulonocara "German Red"
3	"Sunshine Peacock" Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
4	Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)
5	"OB Peacock Hybrid"
6	Aulonocara jacobfreibergi - Swallowtail Peacock
7	Red Empress Cichlid - Protomelas taeniolatus
8	Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwanee Reef) Albino
9	Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwanee Reef) Regular


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!

Whoa! When mixing peacock species, you want males only, one of each species and no look alikes.

But let's start with tank dimensions. The number depends on the length of the tank.

Even if you have a 48" tank the jacobfreibergi, empress and Taiwan reef are too large. Look for fish that mature <= 6".

Also, it is likely that you WILL need more than one tank. Behavior of individual fish is not very predictable so with all-male you are likely to have to remove a troublemaker or two over the first 2 years until you find a good balance of personalities for your tank. Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library.


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help! I did read the article, I was on the fence about the 7in fish. How about this group?

1	Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) 5
2	Aulonocara "German Red" 5
3	*"Sunshine Peacock" Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri 6
4	*Aulonocara baenschi 5
5	*Aulonocara stuartgranti "Red Shoulder" 6
6	*Aulonocara koningsi 6
7	"OB Peacock Hybrid" 6	
8	*Dragon Blood Peacock Cichlid (Aulonocara sp.) ("Firefish")	6
9 Maybe an Albino?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? So you know you will need extra tanks...from the article.

You have look-alikes (two yellows) and the hybrids can be more aggressive than the natural fish...so maybe not best in a tank smaller than 48x18. Hybrids: OB, dragon blood, albino.

Usually you need to add haps because there are just not enough peacocks that don't look alike. Placidochromis electra is a good option, as an example.


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a 40 gallon spare if need be for fish that dont work out.

The demensions of the 60 gallon are 48x12x24

After looking more at forums and types of fish take a look at this list and let me know.

Aulonocara "German Red" 
Aulonocara stuartgranti Flavescent
"Sunshine Peacock" Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Cobue" 
Copadichromis trewavasae "Fireline Mloto" 
Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock) 
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 
Placidochromis electra 
Otopharynx heterodon 
Lethrinops sp. "Green Face" 
Placidochromis sp. "Jalo"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Too many fish for 48x12 and too many blue haps. Also Lethrinops is better in a species tank...not likely to color up. I'd drop the last 3 fish.


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

Whatchu think?

1	Aulonocara "German Red"	
2	Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri "Sunshine Peacock"
3	Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Cobue" 
4	Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"	
5	Copadichromis trewavasae "Fireline Mloto" 
6	Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock)	
7	Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 
8	Placidochromis electra

Eheim Classic External Canister Filter 2215
New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula - 2000 g (70.5 oz) 
Aqueon Submersible Aquarium Heaters 300W 
Carib Sea ACS00220 African Cichlid Mix for Aquarium, 20-Pound


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lwanda is a jacobfreibergi and can be too large and aggressive for 48x12...I would swap out that fish.


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

Well....

I went to the LFS today to see his stock and all they have available for order are:

Aulonocara sp. 'Albino Strawberry'
Aulonocara sp. 'Red Peacock'
Aulonocora sp. - 'OB' Orange Blotched
Aulonocara stuartgranti 'Sunshine'
Aulonocara sp. 'Sulphur Head'
Labidochromis joanjohnsonae - Exasperatus
Sciaenochromis ahli - Electric Blue Hap
Placidochromis electra - Deepwater
Labidochromis caeruleus - Lemon Yellow

They also had

Metriaclima estherae - Red Zebra
Maylandia zebra - Red Blotch Zebra
Maylandia zebra - 'Cobalt' Zebra
Maylandia zebra 'Redtop' Zebra
Maylandia zebra 'Albino Flametail'
Pseudotropheus socolofi
Pseudotropheus elongatus
Pseudotropheus sp. 'Elongatus Ornatus'
Iodotropheus sprengerae - Rusty

So I am back to square one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not order online?


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

*** never ordered online before. I also dont want to pay 30 bucks for shipping..


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Often better quality or closer to wildcaught then what you wil get from the lfs. And usually the lfs will charge a premium that negates the shipping costs. Fact in Canada. Also look for local breeders. They often buy wild caught then you get f~1s for a great price.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree, orderline is usually cheaper. And hard to get adult sexed males at the LFS.


----------

